# Green Egg



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Do any of you use a Green Egg? I have been thinking about getting one.
Any pros/cons about them?

Thanks


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

A friend of mine has one and loves it. My dad has a Bubba Keg, same concept, and that thing is pretty neat. I know my dad has cooked a roast on his for 8 hours with just two hand fulls of charcaol. If you don't mind the folding money it takes to buy it I think you will probably like it.

DO NOT DROP IT!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Primo makes one that is still made in the USA and it's more an oblong shape. It'll hold more ribs then the egg. Both are good products but I like the shape of the Primo better.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

FishBone said:


> Do any of you use a Green Egg? I have been thinking about getting one.
> Any pros/cons about them?
> 
> Thanks


I have one, they are fantastic. Hold heat like no other. I cook pork butts for litterly 15 hours without having to add charcoal or stir the fire a single time. You can do the other route too, I cook pizzas at 650 degrees in about 4 minutes and cooked an indirect heat steak (brazilian style) at 650 degrees that was outstanding last week. So point being, the green egg is extremely versitile and keeps food insanely moist.


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

flatscat1 said:


> I have one, they are fantastic. Hold heat like no other. I cook pork butts for litterly 15 hours without having to add charcoal or stir the fire a single time. You can do the other route too, I cook pizzas at 650 degrees in about 4 minutes and cooked an indirect heat steak (brazilian style) at 650 degrees that was outstanding last week. So point being, the green egg is extremely versitile and keeps food insanely moist.


Agreed!


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

*BGE truly the BOMB!* Nearly every other post here points how well they do, and my grandkids want pizza ONLY done on the BGE!!! Hard to imagine how well the do.


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

THE BEST PURCHASE OVER THE LAST 5 YEARS !!!! I cook on it 3 days a week .. get the fire starter that looks like a giant hair curler ... I can be ready to cook in 4 mins


----------



## G Posik (May 30, 2012)

I have the XL and Love it. Best pit/grill I have ever used. I have had a bunch of different ones.

Glenn


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

had the medium BGE for 12 plus years

love it, but you have to use lump charcoal for it to work right... no lighter fluid use a chimney

you need to use the temp gauge and make sure it works


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

flatscat1 said:


> I have one, they are fantastic. Hold heat like no other. I cook pork butts for litterly 15 hours without having to add charcoal or stir the fire a single time. You can do the other route too, I cook pizzas at 650 degrees in about 4 minutes and cooked an indirect heat steak (brazilian style) at 650 degrees that was outstanding last week. So point being, the green egg is extremely versitile and keeps food insanely moist.


do you buy pre-made pizza dough and what kind? or do you make it yourself and what recipe?


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> do you buy pre-made pizza dough and what kind? or do you make it yourself and what recipe?


I've done it both ways. There is a takout pizza place in the food court in my building....Sparro or something like that, and they will sell me dough for $2. It is fine. By far the best recipe (fairly easy too) is the one in the Big Green Egg cookbook. Super good, I'd suggest it. Makes about 3 or 4 pizzas worth as I recall and you can wrap each ball in plastic wrap and keep in the fridge a few days too.

No shortage of videos or recipes out there. Google tastylicks bbq and that guy has lots of good pizza info for BGE cooking.

http://www.biggreenegg.com/recipes/pizza-dough/


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. I'm going to get one this week.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

By the way, this is the most handy way to light the BGE I've found. Uses those cheap $3 disposable propane camping tanks you get at Academy and does a great job lighting lump charcoal. It is a mini-pear burner.

http://www.amazon.com/Bernzomatic-19425-JT850-Self-Igniting-Outdoor/dp/B00008ZA0F/ref=sr_1_59?ie=UTF8&qid=1370367189&sr=8-59&keywords=torch


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

It will be the best decision of your life. Enjoy


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Got my green egg last night, going to try steaks on it this evening.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

My Grandchildren *LOVE, totally LOVE BGE pizza*. Here is how we do it.
1. Start fire in BGE to get temp to 350.
2. While BGE is heating up, go to Papa Murphyâ€™s and buy pre made (not cooked) just pre made pizza.
3. Return home, set BGE for indirect cooking, set plate setter over fire.
4. Make a small boat out of Al Foil and fill with water, set on plate setter.
5. Put grate on, and put pizza stone with lifting rack on grate.
6. Bring everything back to 350 degrees.
7. Put pizza on stone for 15 minutes, the Papa Murphy Pizza has a high temp piece of paper below the crust, you want this off. After this first 15 minutes the crust is done enough to remove the paper. Use pliers and steel spatula to slid pizza onto stone, the paper is HOT, hold with pliers.
8. Cook another 15 minutes or until the crust is as crunchy as you want it to be.
9. Remove and server, outstanding pizza.


----------



## BB2200XL (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a Kamado Joe, which is fairly similar to BGE. It is the best grill I've every had. You can smoke a brisket at 250 degrees or cook a pizza at 700 degrees. There is so much flexibility.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

There is a Papa Murphy's going up near my house. I will try it out for sure. When I make pizza, I just go to the local pizza joint and get dough from them. When I was in Pearland, I used to go to New York Pizzeria. I figure I will go by Pink's and see if they will sell me some dough. I don't see why they wouldn't


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Primo is what I have and it's arguably the best one but there are many less expensive brands coming on the market. I light mine with a weed burner attached to propane. Very quick.

Read up on back flash!


----------



## Tetonguy (Jun 23, 2013)

Have had one for years (BGE and Primos) and agree with all the positive comments ..... would never give them up.

But, also agree with BillPhish, read up on back flash (caused by raising lid to rapidly at higher temps), so you don't singe some hair. Also, be careful of high internal teps for extended period, as you can fry the felt gasket. Dealer told me 5 minutes at 700 degrees will ruin it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

BGE made in mexico.
primo XL made in USA.
primo XL has more cooking surface than the BGE.
they cook the same, same concept, same high quality materials.


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 5, 2006)

Chargriller Akorn Kamado Grill at Lowe's for $299. Same concept as BGE but insulated metal not fragile ceramics.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Tetonguy said:


> Have had one for years (BGE and Primos) and agree with all the positive comments ..... would never give them up.
> 
> But, also agree with BillPhish, read up on back flash (caused by raising lid to rapidly at higher temps), so you don't singe some hair. Also, be careful of high internal teps for extended period, as you can fry the felt gasket. Dealer told me 5 minutes at 700 degrees will ruin it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I have burned off enough arm hair to fill a pillow over the years. It is important to open slightly to slowly allow oxygen to enter the pit. I usually forget.

The felt gasket is junk. I burned mine out after the second pizza cook on my primo. Cotronics has an awesome replacement gasket. It is used on the harrier jet engine, so you know it can handle high heat. I have had this on for years and no problems.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

one other thing, don't drop/crack that inner ceramic ring "the fire box" , it's $150 and no-one stocks it, mine is done for, just limping along now.


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

I've had my BGE-XL since Nov., it's easy to smoke or grill on. I added the blower which makes it stoppid ez. Set a brisket at 10pm and it's ready for lunch the next day. Set it and forget it! You will not be disappointed going with any of the ceramic cookers. Well worth the money


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Put a brisket on once I got the temp at 250. That was 11pm. Woke up in the morning and the temp was still at 250. BGE is awesome. Expensive, but awesome.


----------

